

Entrepreneurial veteran Grant Ryan speaking at TEDx - tjpick
http://tedxchch.com/2010/09/entrepreneurial-veteran-speaking-at-tedxchch/

======
tjpick
Creator of YikeBike, electric bike. ‘big, hairy goal’ is for the YikeBike to
be the most popular mode of transport in the world.

